# How do you sort your circuit boards?



## Chumbawamba (Oct 26, 2010)

I am going to resume sorting my circuit boards for eventual processing/sale, and wanted to know how others are sorting their boards for maximum revenue.

I've been hoarding for a couple years now and so haven''t sold any in at least that long. Currently, I have about 6 gaylords of boards. One of them I hand-stuffed with just motherboards.

The last time I sold PCBs there was "high grade", "mid grade" and "low grade", without any real definition as to what was what. Now, things seem to be a bit more refined in terms of grades. The last quote I got listed "desktop motherboards" and "server motherboards" separately. Makes sense: server boards have more PM content. I was having a private conversation with someone here the other day (sorry, I forget who) and he informed me that boards from printers, network equipment, etc. was considered "low grade" where he was at. My idea of "low grade" is the stuff I pull from digital phones, stereos, VCRs, etc. I.E. total crap, with basically NO gold content. Printer and network boards have pins, flatpacks, etc. I.E. some gold content. In my classification, I would call that "mid grade". Motherboards then of course would be "high grade".

Anyway, I don't care what my system is because obviously it's the market that dictates the price, and I'm only a part of the market. So what is The Market demanding in terms of circuit board sorting?

If you're a buyer/processor, how would you ideally like to receive circuit boards for purchase and what do you pay top dollar for?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Oct 26, 2010)

6 gaylords full, that should get you up in the $3.50-$4.00 per pound range. We keep the low grade stuff seperated, anything else that has gold or any other pmg goes in the high grade box. So far no troubles.


----------



## bigjohn (Oct 26, 2010)

Good question. I would also like to know. Maybe zack from e-scrap will chime in.


----------



## wrecker45 (Oct 26, 2010)

i just sold 184 lbs of mother boards for $325.00 a lb


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 26, 2010)

wrecker45 said:


> i just sold 184 lbs of mother boards for $325.00 a lb




I think your decimal point is off a bit,if not I would like to know who your buyer is.

Jim


----------



## silversaddle1 (Oct 27, 2010)

wrecker45 said:


> i just sold 184 lbs of mother boards for $325.00 a lb



My buyer in Nebraska will beat the $3.25 on high grades. 500 pound min.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Oct 27, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> wrecker45 said:
> 
> 
> > i just sold 184 lbs of mother boards for $325.00 a lb
> ...



No kidding, as I have about 7500 pounds of them right now!
325.00 per pound X 7500 pounds =$2,437,500.00!
That's it, I'm retiring!!! LOL!!! :shock: :lol: :shock: :lol:


----------



## dtectr (Oct 27, 2010)

in what condition do they prefer the mobos? i know it sounds silly, but ... can anything be removed?


----------



## escrap (Oct 27, 2010)

Usually we buy all printer, modem, and network equipment as the same as motherboard prices. A mid grade to us is really anything with a surface mounted motor but still has chips on it. Our definition of low grade would be anything out of old stereos, Vhs players and monitors. I agree with silversaddle as you should see 3.50/lb to 4.00/lb on 6 gaylords. Your location will also help with this price as well. The more weight you have the better your going to do on price, and as far as it looks to me you have 2 tons or more.


----------



## wrecker45 (Oct 27, 2010)

sorry $3.25 lb in ontario canada and yes the more you have the more you get


----------



## bigjohn (Oct 27, 2010)

Does anyone have a buy price for mid and low grade boards?
What would slot cards with fingers removed sell as?


----------



## darshevo (Oct 27, 2010)

bigjohn said:


> Does anyone have a buy price for mid and low grade boards?
> What would slot cards with fingers removed sell as?




Locally they take the slot cards minus fingers as mid, although it seems like I was told once I would get high if I popped the metal mounting tabs off them

-Lance


----------



## bigjohn (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks lance
Might I ask how much they are paying for those boards?
I am trying to figure out if they are worth refining.


----------



## lunker (Oct 27, 2010)

Wrecker45,

do you mind telling me where in Ontario your selling your scrap?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## EDI Refining (Oct 28, 2010)

lunker said:


> Wrecker45,
> 
> do you mind telling me where in Ontario your selling your scrap?
> Thanks in advance!



He sold to me...


----------



## glondor (Oct 28, 2010)

Where are you Ontario guys located. I am just west of Mississauga.Maybe we could compare notes and chat a bit. Mike


----------



## lunker (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm in Guelph.PM me. I would be willing to set up a AA type meeting for would be gold refiners :lol:


----------



## darshevo (Oct 30, 2010)

bigjohn said:


> Thanks lance
> Might I ask how much they are paying for those boards?
> I am trying to figure out if they are worth refining.




I am getting .25 on low grade. There is next to no board business where I live, so prices are very low. I am holding my better stuff until I have a few gaylords to warrant shipping. Talk to 'E Scarp Plus' here on the boards. He's quite a bit closer to you and will be able to give you a better idea of the market in your area. 

-Lance


----------



## bigjohn (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks again lance
I will send zack over at e-scrap a pm.


----------

